# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل ومعافیت تحصیلی  پولیه؟

## fargo

سلام دوستان من رفتم مدرسه رفتم گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل برای گواهینامه بگیرم میگه باید 250 هزار تومان پول بدی
مگه باید پول  بدی

----------


## DR.MAM

*گواهینامه رو بذار واسه بعد از کنکور..تمرکزتو بهم میزنه..ایشالا روز بعد از کنکور برو دنبالش..الان فقطو فقطو فقط بچسب به درست*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fargo


سلام دوستان من رفتم مدرسه رفتم گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل برای گواهینامه بگیرم میگه باید 250 هزار تومان پول بدی
مگه باید پول  بدی


سلام

دوست عزیز گواهینامه رو الان میخوای چیکار اخه؟فقط درستو بخون و واسه کنکور اماده شو..وزمان اردیبهشت برو ازشون بگیر*

----------


## Mr Sky

*من واسه سربازی دو بار گرفتم.....رایگانfree*

----------


## SkyWalker313

یک قرون هم نباید بگیرن ازت داداش
اگه می خوان بگیرن یعنی می خوان تا دسته ....
زیر بار نرو

----------

